# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  RPG 2D - moteur 2D ou 3D

## jeyGey

Bonjour,

Je vais ralis un RPG en 2D.
Je me pose juste une question avant, est-ce que c'est mieux d'utiliser un moteur 2D ou 3D ?

Enfin SDL ou un moteur 3D parce que en moteur 2D complet je trouve pas.

Merci.

----------


## Kannagi

> Enfin SDL ou un moteur 3D parce que en moteur 2D complet je trouve pas.


SDL n'est pas un moteur 2D.

Mais pour un rpg 2D , un moteur 3D est inutile , un moteur 3D comme ogre est fait pour gerer principalement le rendu 3D , ce qui sera compltement inutile dans un jeu 2D (pareil pour les format 3D).
Aprs il y a irrlicht qui gre en plus les collisions mais la aussi inutile dans un jeu 3D , un simple test de collision rectangle/rectangle suffit.

Du coup la SDL est largement suffisant pour faire un rpg 2D mais ce n'est pas un moteur 2D ,ni moteur de jeu donc il faudra cod pas mal de chose avant de se lancer sur le RPG 2D , les truc basiques fps , vnement ,collision ,animations , grer les maps , grer les tiles ect.

----------


## jeyGey

Merci pour rponse. Je vais prendre SDL2

Oui je sais dsol SDL est une bibliothque ^^.

----------

